# Uniform change?



## Sam (May 25, 2005)

browsing through the tkd forum, a similar thread made me start wondering about you guys and your gi's. 

does what you wear change at any specific rank?

in my studio, you wear a black gi, and when you get a blue belt you get a black gi with a white stripe down the side of the pants and a white top with a black neckline.

you dont HAVE to wear it, a lot of people only wear the pants and the regular black gi top, or dont wear it at all. But the option is there.

what about you guys, any uniform changes?


----------



## Pacificshore (May 25, 2005)

Our standard for the most part has always been a black gi.  As an instructor though we can choose whatever color gi we want to wear, or a combination thereof


----------



## Blindside (May 25, 2005)

No required changes here, however, most black belts wear a full black gi, most of our students wear gi pants, t-shirt, and belt.  For instructors it is simply about keeping a professional appearance.  We are a pretty informal school, and a black gi is the norm when testing, but I would love to have a uniform requirement, it just looks better.  

Lamont


----------



## Michael Billings (May 25, 2005)

My associations is White until Brown Belt, then as an instructor you can wear black, as this was the IKKA standard requirement.

 My school requirement is different.  Hmm...., let's see, it was 97-99 degrees in yesterday's class with 85%+ humidity (and yes, I turned on both fans-but no a/c), gi pants and a T-Shirt work for me unless you are testing, teaching or in a seminar or tournament.  My school uniform is Black and Black, but we used to train in an enviornment where if you hit the ground, you nice new white uniform was no longer white ... ever.  So it was a practical decision on my part to go with Black.

 -Michael


----------



## lonekimono10 (May 25, 2005)

you know Mike WAY back when i started everyone from *white belt up to Green belt *had to wear a *white gi*,* Brown *and *Black belts* had to wear *Black,  *and of course all the ranks up to *Brown *had to wear their belt on the side that went with their gender, .
  At my school we all wear *BlACK*


----------



## Aqua4ever (May 25, 2005)

Except for the summer months, we wear white gi's for the underbelts, and black belts and instructors have black ones. Over green belt you can switch from white pants to red or blue. In the summer everyone wears gi pants and club t-shirts.
Aqua


----------



## Kempogeek (May 25, 2005)

Our uniforms are also complete black top and pants from the rank of white belt on. Like others here, during the summer we can wear club t-shirts, belt and pants but only during class. Tests and seminars are complete uniforms......Steve


----------



## Ping898 (May 25, 2005)

White Gi until Brown then option of White top and black pants and at 1st Dan black you can wear a full black.  Black top and white pants only if you are the highest ranked instructor and leading the class.  Promotions are always in full white, it is required.  You can always wear any combo that is allowed for a belt rank below what you ahve earned.


----------



## BruceCalkins (May 25, 2005)

In Our School
Students = All Black (It washes easier)
Instructors = Salt & Pepper (White top, Black Pants.. Or The Other Way)
Senior Instructors = White Jacket & Black Trim
Then we have a Demo Team Uniform and in the Park training or outside summer is Black Pants and a Golden Dragon Black T-Shirt.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 25, 2005)

White gi's up to brown then black gi's if you want after that.


----------



## dsp921 (May 25, 2005)

All black from day one. After black belt you can wear whatever color you want...as long as it's black....


----------



## KenpoVzla (May 25, 2005)

White Gi until black, once Black Belt is reached you can wear Black, Red or blue. In regular classes everyone is allowed to wear a black Gi because it washes easier, but during tests, tournaments, presentations or any other we have to wear the correct Gi.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 25, 2005)

Students-All White

Assistant Instructors-All Black

Senior Instructors-White Top/Black Pants

No stripes...no colors....

Summer-White Pants/T-Shirts


----------



## Kmac (May 25, 2005)

White to Orange belt - White gi's or White gi pants and school t-shirt
Purple and beyond - Black gi or black pants with red stripe and school t-shirt.
After purple belt it's really up to you what color uni. to wear. And the belt stays at your hip (right or left depending on gender) until brown belt.

wow, I just confused myself with all that...




-PJ


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 25, 2005)

I wanted to edit/add, for self defense classes, half of the time-"sweats" and the other half-"street clothing".


----------



## searcher (May 25, 2005)

TKD-all white until BB then you get stripes down the sleeves and pants.

Chito-ryu: all white until Green belt then combinations of white and black, instructors wear what they want.

Isshin-ryu: all white all the time, no exceptions.

Kobudo: white pants, black jacket from day 1 tothe end of time.


----------



## MJS (May 25, 2005)

At my last school it was a white top and pants until purple, then it could be solid black or white.  Once BB was reached, it was ok to mix and match.


----------



## Simon Curran (May 26, 2005)

dsp921 said:
			
		

> All black from day one. After black belt you can wear whatever color you want...as long as it's black....


Ditto.


----------



## psi_radar (May 26, 2005)

At purple belt we switched over to black, though every week after testing was "street clothes week"

Though wearing GIs helps me to get into training mode, much like putting on a suit and tie for formal occasions, training in street clothes gave me another sense of confidence. Street clothes week was also the time when we'd do more unconventional training methods, including multiple attacks.


----------



## lonekimono10 (May 26, 2005)

i like that,look i'll gas up the car and i'll be over,,,lets say in a about 2 weeks
  it's a long ride from Jersey oh and i'll bring my *rainbow gi*, i mean what with the way everyone has all these colors going,i'll be right in tune. (LOL)


----------



## Ceicei (May 26, 2005)

White belt-purple belt - all white gi.
 Blue belt-green belt - may wear either all white or all blue gi.
 Brown belt-black belt  - may wear all black, all blue, or all white.
 Black Belt instructors - may wear gi in whatever color combinations they want.

 In the summers, we wear the appropriate colored gi pants and club t-shirts.


----------



## Zoran (May 26, 2005)

White to Green - White Top/Black pants

 Brown and up - All Black


----------



## KenpoTess (May 26, 2005)

White Gi's til blue-with a few exceptions at purple for starting to learn to teach.
Black gi's from blue on.

Heavyweight Juka Gold preferred.


----------



## Blindside (May 26, 2005)

I knew y'all would like the Jukas! 

Lamont


----------



## The Kai (May 26, 2005)

White Uniform for the begineers to green belt

Black uniform for green thru brown
At 2nd kyu they can mix and match
Red uniform at Black belt (preferred Hvy weight is the Kwon self defense Gi, heavy, reinforced, cut large, and reasonably priced)


----------



## KenpoDave (May 26, 2005)

All black until black belt, then whatever you want.  I do allow gi pants and a t-shirt, provided the shirt is white, black, gray, or a kenpo shirt.


----------



## Blindside (May 26, 2005)

KenpoDave said:
			
		

> All black until black belt, then whatever you want.  I do allow gi pants and a t-shirt, provided the shirt is white, black, gray, or a kenpo shirt.



Are there any requirements for the checkered gi anymore?  My instructor still wears his (original) checkered gi in the fighting divisions.  I've heard that in the past there was an X (different number based who I talk to) win requirement before being allowed to wear that gi.  

Lamont


----------



## Dave Simmons (May 26, 2005)

Hi Samantha,

First I do not require uniforms for beginning students with no previous experience for the first month. Month 2 forward they may purchase a gi white or black. We also workout with street clothes often.

Dave Simmons
Twin Dragon Kenpo Karate


----------



## mj_lover (May 26, 2005)

white gi untill your a bb, then all black. in the summer your allowed to wear the club t-shirt instead of your gi top.


----------



## Kenpobuff (May 26, 2005)

During lesson times all underbelts wear black on black in the winter months.  Come summer they wear black pants and a school t-shirt.  Belts tied to the side of their gender at all times.

Instructors wear whatever they want.  Sometimes red on black, but usually black on black too, whatever is clean.  Who's going to argue with them...?  Belts tied in the center.

Usually tournaments dictate the attire.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 26, 2005)

I forgot to also add that my current instructor has us work out in anything comfortable that is appropriate to sweat in. no special uniforms or ranking.


The unifrom code I had posted was for my students, not my instructor's students (like myself)


----------



## Doc (May 26, 2005)

We are very flexible in the home school of the MSU. Below brown can wear anything they want as long as its a plain clean white uniform with proper patch placement, and the belt of rank. From Brown to forever, it's plain black with proper patch placement and no stripes allowed on the belt rank. if you want everyone to know your rank - than look really good when you're in class.


----------



## Sam (May 26, 2005)

someone mentioned checkered gis... at my studio, those are awarded to only the best fighters, and they only wear them to tournaments - if then. No 'requirement' to earn them - some instructors don't have them, and maybe they never will.


----------



## Bill Lear (May 27, 2005)

At Bryan Hawkins' Kenpo Karate Studio we wear white uniforms from white belt through green belt. From brown belt on we wear black uniforms.

:asian:


----------



## kenmpoka (May 27, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> We are very flexible in the home school of the MSU. Below brown can wear anything they want as long as its a plain clean white uniform with proper patch placement, and the belt of rank. From Brown to forever, it's plain black with proper patch placement and no stripes allowed on the belt rank. if you want everyone to know your rank - than look really good when you're in class.


Thank you Doc,

Back to simplicity and classy.......Now all we have to do is set up a dress code for the judges at the Kenpo and open tournaments....Certifying them properly would help too. 

Salute,


----------



## Doc (May 27, 2005)

kenmpoka said:
			
		

> Thank you Doc,
> 
> Back to simplicity and classy.......Now all we have to do is set up a dress code for the judges at the Kenpo and open tournaments....Certifying them properly would help too.
> 
> Salute,


I tried that already and got in trouble, so you know I agree with you.


----------



## Mekosho (May 29, 2005)

Wow! Did not realize there were so many variations of when one could change gi's!

Our school it is all white till purple, then you had the option to wear all black.
At 3rd dan I believe, you can then wear a lack top with white pants or black pants with a white top...most choose the latter.
Of course, in the summer time, we can wear club shirts with our gi bottoms and obi, and the same is true for sparring classes.


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 29, 2005)

Always worn a black gi in Kenpo from white to black belt.  In TKD however, I remember wearing a white gi, and all out traditional white gi, but upon reaching black wearing a v neck gi with the collar being black.


----------

